# Продукты компании Comodo Group, Inc.: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## StoOkii

Могу порекомендовать Комодо - очень простой фаервол, без лишних настроек, пытался как-то пользоваться Фаеволом Аутпоста - головная боль.
Так что если хочешь поставить и забыть (ну только что обновлять надо - но он и сам справляется наотлично) - очень нормален, по тестам (в инете как-то читал) - очень мощная машина - не уступающая платным аналогам - советую!!!


----------



## Arbitr

нашел кое что интересное для офиса и бесплатное.. comodo internet security
"Использование данного программного обеспечения в вашей коммерческих предприятий для внутренних целей, прямо разрешено. "


----------



## sanek_freeman

Arbitr написал(а):


> нашел кое что интересное для офиса и бесплатное.. comodo internet security
> "Использование данного программного обеспечения в вашей коммерческих предприятий для внутренних целей, прямо разрешено. "


Вот и чудненько 


igorgn написал(а):


> Если нужно для офиса и бесплатно, то это тут: http://www.pctools.com/ru/free-antivirus/ Бесплатный антивирус и файерволл. Всё на русском. Антивирус немного дырявый, но файер отличный. Напару работают хорошо.


*igorgn*, вопрос не в эффективности, а в бесплатности и лицензионности антивируса. Вот Лицензионное соглашение к Бесплатной версии PC Tools Antivirus (eng). Если говорить кратко, то


> бесплатная лицензия предназначена на одного юзера и на один комп, если у тебя есть второй комп, то надо покупать уже платную лицензию, по идее.


Выводы делайте сами.


----------



## Трубадур

Вы вот предлагаете Comodo Антивирус. Сами используете его в паре с Авастом. 
Но позвольте спросить, нафига вам два антивируса?
Не лучше ли оставить один из них. Лично я бы выбрал Аваст, пусть даже бесплатный. Comodo не сможет вылечить ни один файл, а от Аваста хоть какая-то польза да есть.


----------



## Severnyj

А кто сказал, что я пользуюсь 2-мя антивирусами, Avast - антивирус, Comodo - файрволл


----------



## Arbitr

Трубадур написал(а):


> Лично я бы выбрал Аваст, пусть даже бесплатный


я бы выбрал Kis от комодо)))


----------



## Трубадур

Severnyj написал(а):


> Avast - антивирус, Comodo - файрволл


Значит, как я понял, при установке отключаете в Comodo всё, кроме файера?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 0 секунд_


Arbitr написал(а):


> я бы выбрал Kis от комодо)))


Вы говорите загадками. 
Может имели ввиду HIPS от Comodo?


----------



## Arbitr

Comodo


----------



## Severnyj

Arbitr написал(а):


> я бы выбрал Kis от комодо)))



Оффтопик: Скорее CIS 
Все тоже хочу потестировать, но руки до виртуалки никак не дойдут.



> То Трубадур



Да, кроме фаера и проактивки. Взаимных трений не возникало, разве что у меня Avast Pro и 'песочницы' Аваста и Комодо конфликтуют вплоть до синего экрана - пришлось выбрать только одну виртуализацию в Comodo, а в Авасте отключить.

Еще один оффтопик: Антивирус Comodo я не предлагаю, а всего лишь цитирую новость, может кому и пригодится, тем более Comodo одна из немногих фирм, которая предлагает свои продукты бесплатно даже для коммерческого использования.


----------



## Трубадур

*Arbitr*, совсем меня запутали.
Понятно дело Comodo Internet Security - CIS, но он же не KIS, т.е. не Касперский, а Comodoский.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 38 секунд_


Severnyj написал(а):


> Антивирус Comodo я не предлагаю, а всего лишь цитирую новость, может кому и пригодится, тем более Comodo одна из немногих фирм, которая предлагает свои продукты бесплатно даже для коммерческого использования.


Да конечон. Просто заинтересовался связкой и решил поинтересоваться. 
Но вот меня всегда мучил вопрос. Если у них всё тааак бесплатно, то на чём же они тогда зарабатывают??? Это ведь индусы. Может у них по религии так положена? Никто не знает?


----------



## Severnyj

Трубадур написал(а):


> *Arbitr*, совсем меня запутали.
> Понятно дело Comodo Internet Security - CIS, но он же не KIS, т.е. не Касперский, а Comodoский.
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 38 секунд_
> 
> Да конечон. Просто заинтересовался связкой и решил поинтересоваться.
> Но вот меня всегда мучил вопрос. Если у них всё тааак бесплатно, то на чём же они тогда зарабатывают??? Это ведь индусы. Может у них по религии так положена? Никто не знает?



Почему все бесплатно?
Есть и платные продукты, Тот же CIS Pro в который добавлена круглосуточная техподдержка или Trust Connect для безопасных WiFi соединений

Вот список платных продуктов
Comodo Antivirus Advanced 2011 at price of $39.99 for 12 months 
Comodo Internet Security Plus 2011 at price of $39.99 for 12 months 
Comodo Internet Security Complete 2011 at price of $69.99 for 12 months 
Comodo Internet Security Pro 2011 - 30 DAY FREE TRIAL at price of $49.99 for 12 months 
TrustConnect Service *FREE 7-DAY TRIAL* $99.50 Unlimited
SSL сертификаты до €809.10/Year
Secure Email Certificates Starting at €12.00/year 
Code Signing Certificate Starting at €166.95/year 


И почему индусы?
Головной офис:
Newport Tower 
525 Washington Blvd.
Jersey City, NJ 07310
United States
+1 (201) 963-0004


----------



## Трубадур

Severnyj написал(а):


> И почему индусы?


Слышал раньше. Они были индусами, пока не американизировались. 
А зарабатывают они ещё то-ли ценными бумагами то-ли сертификатами. Точно не знаю. Как-то так. 



Severnyj написал(а):


> Есть и платные продукты,


Наверное я что-то упустил. Все привыкли качать бесплатный кодом не задумыясь почему он бесплатный. 
Для нас персональных пользователей только бесплатно. Корпорации пусть пллатят. Эт правильно!
Но все бесплатные продукты имеют в себе какой-то подвох, шпиона или что-то важное сообщают своим разрабам. Аваст собирает статистику, считает пользователей, а также подключается к "сообществу пользователей". Ага все так и поверили. 
А вот что же собирает Comodo? Никогда не думали отследить его трафик и логи?


----------



## Severnyj

Трубадур написал(а):


> Слышал раньше. Они были индусами, пока не американизировались.
> А зарабатывают они ещё то-ли ценными бумагами то-ли сертификатами. Точно не знаю. Как-то так.
> 
> 
> Наверное я что-то упустил. Все привыкли качать бесплатный кодом не задумыясь почему он бесплатный.
> Для нас персональных пользователей только бесплатно. Корпорации пусть пллатят. Эт правильно!
> Но все бесплатные продукты имеют в себе какой-то подвох, шпиона или что-то важное сообщают своим разрабам. Аваст собирает статистику, считает пользователей, а также подключается к "сообществу пользователей". Ага все так и поверили.
> А вот что же собирает Comodo? Никогда не думали отследить его трафик и логи?



Волков боятся в лес не ходить, а какую инфу собирает платный Касперский для облака, а какую инфу передает виндовс дяде Биллу даже если кажется, что все дороги перекрыты.
По теме: Нет сниффером не смотрел, что он там передает, тем более облако у Комодо тоже есть.


----------



## Indomito

*Severnyj*, у меня стоит только Comodo и активирован только FireWall, но периодически я вижу сообщения от антивируса Comodo и причём они все попадают "в молоко". Раньше я такого не наблюдал и самое главное, как это убрать то ибо в профиле я его не вижу, те антивируса.

_Добавлено через 16 минут 23 секунды_
PS Всё началось с какого то обновления Comodo, но сам антивирус не виден.


----------



## Severnyj

Indomito написал(а):


> *Severnyj*, у меня стоит только Comodo и активирован только FireWall, но периодически я вижу сообщения от антивируса Comodo и причём они все попадают "в молоко". Раньше я такого не наблюдал и самое главное, как это убрать то ибо в профиле я его не вижу, те антивируса.
> 
> _Добавлено через 16 минут 23 секунды_
> PS Всё началось с какого то обновления Comodo, но сам антивирус не виден.



По-моему это началось с версии 5.1 и называется "Сканирование в облаке", можно попробовать поискать информацию на русском разделе официального форума


----------



## Indomito

*Severnyj*, у меня то не 5.1.ХХХ, хотя "Сканирование в облаке" было, ладно спасибо за линк - гляну.


----------



## Indomito

Вопросик, а Comodo работает в W 7 ?
Или лучше где взять *Comodo only Firewall for Windows 7 SP 1 Ult*

Его функции как антивируса желают оставаться лучшими (так вроде по русски звучит).

_Добавлено через 5 минут 14 секунд_
Это http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/firewall.php то что мне нужно или опять будет антивирус?


----------



## Severnyj

Indomito написал(а):


> Вопросик, а Comodo работает в W 7 ?
> Или лучше где взять *Comodo only Firewall for Windows 7 SP 1 Ult*
> 
> Его функции как антивируса желают оставаться лучшими (так вроде по русски звучит).
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 14 секунд_
> Это http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/firewall.php то что мне нужно или опять будет антивирус?



При установке указываете что будете ставить: только файрволл или с антивирусом


----------



## грум

Если кому интересно вот обзор на
Comodo Internet Security Premium 2012 (5.8 Final).
Здесь


----------



## akok

*Чтоб мало не показалось. Или как я устанавливал Comodo*

Появилось у меня желание на домашней машине пощупать последние новинки антивирусного софта. Когда дошли ручки до Comodo который был скачан у ?официального? дилера (http://comodorus.ru/), то меня не приятно удивило желание продукта установить мне Yandex.Bar






Спасибо конечно с кисточкой, я пас. Завершил работу инсталятора и пошел на официальный сайт (http://www.comodo.com/) штурмовать редуты английского текста. Скачал, устанавливаю... умиляюсь желанию производителя носить меня на ручках подключив Comodo DNS и подсадить меня на Yahoo!




​
Ладно, галочки снять то не сложно, но природное любопытство требует от меня посмотреть, что же скрывается за "Опциями установки"... опа, а зачем мне еще один браузер?




​
В общем разработчики сделали все, чтоб я не ушел с ощущением пустоты и недовольства. Не знаю как кому, а я вспомнил старый фильм Я, робот. Не люблю когда за меня думать пытаются, хотя "домохозяйкам" самое оно?


----------



## Arbitr

раньше я был о комодо лучшего мнения...
хотя с другой стороны оно понятно.. ведь это бесплатный продукт.. хоть с чего то получить..

зюыю 
драгон кстати этот еще та "хрень" мои танки точно не тянет))


----------



## Roofoo

вот получше, чтобы наверняка, действует система "всё включено"

_Добавлено через 34 минуты 41 секунду_
Бесплатный Аваст установка по умолчанию. Большой брат всегда с тобой )))


----------



## Кирилл

*ticno multibar*
этого подлеца вообще надо в базу вирлабов поместить как вредоносное по...
очень много раз знакомые просили помощи:
он становится хозяином компа и неискушенный юзер просто не может его удалить!
он чудесным образом возвращается-приходится вырубать с корнями вручную.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 16 секунд_
ой блин банан...тут про антивирусы,я не в тему,сорри....


----------



## brainhook

akoK написал(а):


> Появилось у меня желание на домашней машине пощупать последние новинки антивирусного софта. Когда дошли ручки до Comodo который был скачан у ?официального? дилера (http://comodorus.ru/), то меня не приятно удивило желание продукта установить мне Yandex.Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо конечно с кисточкой, я пас. Завершил работу инсталятора и пошел на официальный сайт (http://www.comodo.com/) штурмовать редуты английского текста. Скачал, устанавливаю... умиляюсь желанию производителя носить меня на ручках подключив Comodo DNS и подсадить меня на Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Ладно, галочки снять то не сложно, но природное любопытство требует от меня посмотреть, что же скрывается за "Опциями установки"... опа, а зачем мне еще один браузер?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> В общем разработчики сделали все, чтоб я не ушел с ощущением пустоты и недовольства. Не знаю как кому, а я вспомнил старый фильм Я, робот. Не люблю когда за меня думать пытаются, хотя "домохозяйкам" самое оно?



А что тут такого? Последнее время удивляют эти "разоблачители корпоративных заговоров". Не хочешь платить за продукт? Плати своим комфортом. Продукт ведь бесплатный для конечного пользователя, но при этом компания ищет другие способы монетизации. За каждую инсталляцию Яндекс.Бар компания получает отчисления от российского поисковика. Свой браузер - это возможность контролировать (читай "анализировать и немного влиять") доступ в Интернет. И на этом можно в дальнейшем озолотиться, сливая статистику кому-то еще. И конечно же они очень "огорчатся", если пользователь, который не собирается платить "хлопнет дверью" и откажется от их антивируса.


----------



## грум

akoK написал(а):


> Не люблю когда за меня думать пытаются, хотя "домохозяйкам" самое оно?


akoK по установке да ты прав для домохозяек.А если поставить домохозяйке Comodo то 
все это будет трагедия.Один раз попробовал установить, так телефон не замолкал у меня 2 дня.Один и тот же вопрос.Он что-то у меня спрашивает и спрашивает.Слово файервол для домохозяйки это из области фантастики.На 3 день поставил другой антивирус.
Я сам пользуюсь Comodo давно и не жалуюсь.Файервол и проактивка у них на высоте.


----------



## programina

*Комодо фаервол - неизвестная сеть*

Комодо фаервол обнаруживает что мой компьютер соединился с новой сетью, адрес этой сети я не знаю, он выводит на экран окно в котором предлагается выбрать местонахождения: дом, офис, зона с общим доступом.

Что это за сеть такая *169.254.8.190/17* ???


----------



## Severnyj

Адреса этого диапазона можно увидеть в свойствах сетевого подключения компьютера, если он не может установить связь с DHCP сервером


----------



## Сашка

programina написал(а):


> Что это за сеть такая 169.254.8.190


обычно помогает удаление адаптера, который показывает такой адрес в диспетчере устройств и последующая перезагрузка.


----------



## programina

Панель управления -> 
Сеть и Интернет -> 
Центр управления сетями и общим доступом ->
Изменение параметров адаптера ->
В свойствах _Подключение по локальной сети_ убрала все галочки, в том числе компонента _COMODO Internet Security Firewall Driver_, кроме _Протокол Интернета версии 4 (TCP/IPv4)_

Теперь окошко не появляется, вроде..., или надо было согласится выбрать сеть, если да, то какую сеть надо выбирать: дом, офис или зона доступа?


----------



## грум

В настройках фаервола снимите галочку автоматически обнаруживать новые частные сети.


----------



## programina

Up!

_Добавлено через 2 часа 20 минут 5 секунд_
Вопрос остается открытым:
Что это за сеть такая *169.254.8.190/17* ???


----------



## Сашка

programina написал(а):


> Что это за сеть такая 169.254.8.190/17 ???


а вам разве не ответили? Link Local



Сашка написал(а):


> Адреса в промежутке 169.254.0.0 - 169.254.255.255 (Link-local адреса) зарезервированы для службы Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA), которая может использоваться в небольших одноранговых сетях вместо службы Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol — протокол динамической конфигурации хоста (DHCP). Иногда адрес этого диапазона можно увидеть в свойствах сетевого подключения компьютера, если он не может установить связь с DHCP сервером.


----------



## programina

Сашка написал(а):


> а вам разве не ответили?


То, что вы цитируете, не было раньше:mda:

Вот почему, когда я подключаю интернет через концентратор, мой ИП адрес меняется на 169.254.ХХХ.УУУreved:


----------



## shestale

programina написал(а):


> Вот почему, когда я подключаю интернет через концентратор


Происходит преобразование сетевых адресов - механизм NAT.


----------



## Matias

Почитал отзывы о CIS 6 на различных форумах. Везде жалуются, что шестерка получилась крайне сырой. Хотя она и получила статус финального релиза, на самом деле это не что иное, как очередная бета-версия. Остается только гадать, почему разработчики поспешили с выпуском финального релиза. Особые нарекания вызвал переработанный интерфейс продукта. Он стал столь запутанным, что приходится тратить много времени только на то, чтобы добраться до настроек программы. Причем разработчики дали понять, что не собираются перерабатывать его. Многие уже думают о переходе на другой защитный продукт. Правда я не стану делать поспешные выводы. Возможно, все недоработки будут исправлены в следующих сборках шестерки.


----------



## ____

Товарищи.... надеюсь найду тут понимающих.

Пользуюсь комодо... нравится, есть мелочи, но то что он бесплатный..й это хорошо не взирая на предложения поставить драгона.

Что интересно сначала у меня стал вылетать хром, потом слетел хронимум которым постоянно пользуюсь.
Пока не решил вопрос сижу с драконом ))) движки одинаковы )

Вопрос , у него есть песочница. Фактически место которое ограничивает приложение, что б быьт спокойным.

По роду службы нужно мне посмотртеь накрутчиков соц сетей... А там что ни софт то левый и с трояном внутри ))

Как работает песочница комодо ? Нормально ли она изолирует приложение и можно ли им пользоваться запуская разную гадость.

Или лучше все ж через виртуалку ? (Виртуалку не хотел бы ибо на win планшете сижу с 4гб RAM-распаяна)


----------



## Phoenix

Во всех chromium-based есть sandbox





Using eval in Chrome Extensions. Safely. - Google Chrome
Sandbox FAQ - The Chromium Projects
А так можно отключить её


> попробуйте запустить браузер с параметром --no-sandbox. В поле Объект ярлыка Google Chrome нужно после пробела дописать --no-sandbox





____ написал(а):


> Нормально ли она изолирует приложение и можно ли им пользоваться запуская разную гадость.


Ну это вопрос риторический..


----------



## regist

Phoenix, насколько понимаю речь идёт не о браузерной песочнице, а о песочнице внутри антивируса. Изолированная среда, в которой антивирус запускает программу. Сейчас какой именно сайт не вспомню, но какая-то из онлайн песочниц использует песочницу как раз от комода.
Имхо, достачно надёжна, хотя уязвимости периодически находят во всём. Виртуалка конечно понадёжней будет


----------



## ____

Phoenix написал(а):


> Во всех chromium-based есть sandbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using eval in Chrome Extensions. Safely. - Google Chrome
> Sandbox FAQ - The Chromium Projects
> А так можно отключить её
> 
> 
> Ну это вопрос риторический..




вы меня не правильно поняли я про песочницу comodo firewall
Screenshot


----------



## GvU

regist написал(а):


> хотя уязвимости периодически находят во всём.


 У меня из Комодовской песочницы в систему проникал вирус, который заточен под флешь плеер, *Shadow Defender - *понадежней будет,но платная


----------



## regist

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Shadow Defender *- *понадежней


от пинча и ему подобных он не поможет (если только не отключить интернет).


----------



## mike 1

regist написал(а):


> Phoenix, насколько понимаю речь идёт не о браузерной песочнице, а о песочнице внутри антивируса. Изолированная среда, в которой антивирус запускает программу. Сейчас какой именно сайт не вспомню, но какая-то из онлайн песочниц использует песочницу как раз от комода.


Comodo Instant Malware Analysis


----------



## regist

Ога, как раз этот сайт имел ввиду.


----------

